# أذنيّ / أذناي



## AdamTrans

مرحبا
نقول أذنيّ أم أذناي؟
شكرا​


----------



## analeeh

كلمة أذناي مرفوعة, أما كلمة أذنيَّ فهي مجرورة أم منصوبة


----------



## AdamTrans

لم أفهم المقصود.
مثالا أقول : أسمع بأذنيّ 
أم أسمع بأذناي؟


----------



## Matat

AdamTrans said:


> مثالا أقول : أسمع بأذنيّ


أذني هنا مجرور، لذا تقول أسمع بأُذْنَيَّ. وذلك أيضا في حالة النصب نحو "إنّ أُذْنَيَّ كبيرتان". أما في حالة الرفع فتقول "أُذْنَايَ" نحو "أذناي كبيرتان.".


----------



## AdamTrans

شكرا ولكن هل هناك قاعدة تضبط هذا ؟
وقد وجدت حسب كتاب " عمدة القاري شرح صحيح البخاري" أن أصل الكلام : أذنان لي ، فلما أضيف الى ياء المتكلم سقطت نون التثنية فأصبحت أذناي


----------



## cherine

نعم، في حالة الرفع تُرفع الكلمة بالألف فتكون أُذُنان، أما في النصب والجر فتكون علامة الإعراب الياء وتصبح الكلمة أُذُنَين. وهذا بغض النظر عن الضمير الذي يُضاف لها، فنقول أذناه كبيرتان، أذناها كبيرتان، أذناي كبيرتان (في حالة الرفع)، و: سمع بأذنيه، سمعتُ بأذنَيّ، سَمِعَتْ بأُذُنَيْها... (في حالة الجر) و: إنّ أُذُنَيْه كبيرتان، إنّ أُذُنَيّ كبيرتان... (في حالة النصب).​


----------



## AdamTrans

شكرا جزيلا


----------

